
Linux game console ready to ship - tsally
http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS5134160105.html?kc=rss
======
jcl
Pity this wasn't around four years ago when it could actually compete as a
game console. It will be hard for them to attract developers on a platform
lacking copy protection and a solid distribution model. They'd probably be
better off playing up the device's DVR and video-on-demand capabilities.

The Pandora Linux hand-held will probably do much better in the long run.

